# je rame avec ma RAM



## ccciolll (17 Novembre 2005)

ah ah ah , quel titre spirituel !!!
encore une comme ça et vous allez me brûler mon mac, je le sens !

Bon, sérieux.

J'ai l'impression (mais je vais refaire des tests si nécessaires) que la RAM que j'ai ajouté à mon mac fait RALENTIR son démarrage.

C'est un G3/233 beige desktop équipé de mas OS 8.6
je lui ai collé deux 256 et une 128, ce qui est quasi le maxi que peut supporter cette bête là.
Mais le démarrage est affreusement long. J'ai un écran noir puis gris pendant de longue secondes avant qu'enfin il mette le logo OS 8.6 et ensuite les extensions. Même chose en démarrage sans extensions.
Qqun a t'il déjà entendu parler de ça et me dire "ouais, petit, c'est parceque ceci cela, c'est normal" ou alors faut il que je refasse des test avec et sans la ram, chrono à la main, au prix de bouger l'écran (19" de poids lourd !) bouger et ouvrir le mac, tout débrancher...

Ben ouais, ceux qui ont des G4 tour se rendent pas compte comme c'est galère d'ouvrir un G3 beige type desktop. Et encore, je parle pas du Mini, ouvrir ce truc c'est un vrai pélerinage (à ceci près qu'on doit pas porter l'écran, car un 19" sur un mini, ça veut dire plus de mini !!! )


----------



## flotifr (17 Novembre 2005)

Petite réponse rapide et je laisserai les autres approfondir.

Sous mac OS 8 et 9, le système teste la RAM au démarrage, ce qui ralentit le démarrage en proportion de la taille de la RAM installée. On peut désactiver ce test presque inutile, mais j'ai malheureusement complétement oublié la combinaison de touche (je n'ai pas utilisé os 9 depuis 4 ans maintenant...)

En conclusion, rien de grave, c'est normal.

Bye


----------



## ccciolll (18 Novembre 2005)

Ah, me voilà au moins renseigné, reste à trouver la manip.
Déjà, le fait de savoir qu'il y a une solution simple quelque part, ça me plait.


----------



## r e m y (18 Novembre 2005)

De mémoire (mais il ya plusieurs années que je n'utilise plus MacOS 8 ou 9...) , il faut aller dans le menu pomme, tableau de bord, puis sélectionner le tableau de bord mémoire, en maintenant la touche option enfoncée (mais c'est peut-être Pomme-Option.... je ne sais plus bien)

A ce moment là, le tableau de bord mémoire s'ouvre avec une option supplémentaire permettant de désactiver ce test de mémoire à l'allumage


----------



## ccciolll (18 Novembre 2005)

Je te dirais lundi di ta mémoire est bonne (et si celle de mon mac ne le fait plus ramer).


----------



## MarcMame (18 Novembre 2005)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> il faut aller dans le menu pomme, tableau de bord, puis sélectionner le tableau de bord mémoire, en maintenant la touche option enfoncée (mais c'est peut-être Pomme-Option.... je ne sais plus bien)
> 
> A ce moment là, le tableau de bord mémoire s'ouvre avec une option supplémentaire permettant de désactiver ce test de mémoire à l'allumage


C'est le souvenir que j'en ai également (touche option) mais si le démarrage est vraiment très très long, ça ne vient surement pas de là. Ce test ne doit pas prendre plus de quelques secondes, même avec 640Mo de ram.
Il faudrait faire le test avec chaque barrette de ram pour voir si l'une d'elle ne mettrait pas la zone.


----------



## ccciolll (28 Novembre 2005)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> C'est le souvenir que j'en ai également (touche option) mais si le démarrage est vraiment très très long, ça ne vient surement pas de là. Ce test ne doit pas prendre plus de quelques secondes, même avec 640Mo de ram.
> Il faudrait faire le test avec chaque barrette de ram pour voir si l'une d'elle ne mettrait pas la zone.




Bon, donc l'annulation du test mémoire ne fait pas accélerer le processus.
J'ai donc procédé à une batterie d'essais (j'ai testeé 16 configurations différentes pour le placement des barrettes !) de démarrage os9.2 et voilà à quoi j'en suis.

les 2 barrettes de 256 ont le même comportement : 
Si je mets une barrette 256 dans le swith 0 ou 1, j'ai 31 secondes d'écran tout noir avant l'apparition du fond gris uniforme.
Si je mets cette même barrette dans le swith 2, je n'ai plus que 20 secondes d'écran tout noir avant l'apparition du fond gris uniforme.
Donc on pourrait en conclure que le swith 2 lit la ram plus vite.

Seulement voilà ce qui est bizarre : avec la barrette de 128, j'ai 20 secondes de noir quelque soit le switch où je l'installe.

Voilà pour les barrettes installées une par une.

Ensuite, si je mets les 3 en même temps (parceque je suis bien le mec sympa, mais je vais pas brancher une seule barrette alors que j'en ai 3 de dispo !) j'ai 2 configuration possibles

La 128 sur le switch 2 (les 2 256 en 0 et 1) : 64 secondes d'écran noir
Une 256 sur le switch 2 (et(la 128 et l'autre 256 dans 'nimporte quel ordre sur 0 et 1) : 53 secondes d'écran noir.

Donc pas de meilleur score possible que celui-ci à ce jour (compter 90 secondes pour arriver au finder cliquable sans les extensions, et avec les extensions j'en parle même pas, mais là c'est un autre problème).

Jugez vous utile que je refasse des essais avec os X (qui est désormais installé sur mon G3) ou autre chose pour essayer de trouver une solution à ce phénomène ?


----------



## MarcMame (28 Novembre 2005)

Est ce que tu as bien un système de selectionné dans le tableau de bord démarrage ?
Si rien n'est selectionné, le démarrage peut prendre 10 plombes parce qu'il commence par scruter le réseau à la recherche d'un OS valide.


----------



## Invité (28 Novembre 2005)

On dirait bien que tes barrettes ne sont pas compatibles entre elles. Elles ont les mêmes spécificités  ?


----------



## ccciolll (29 Novembre 2005)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Est ce que tu as bien un système de selectionné dans le tableau de bord démarrage ?
> Si rien n'est selectionné, le démarrage peut prendre 10 plombes parce qu'il commence par scruter le réseau à la recherche d'un OS valide.



Oui, le système est selectionné dans démarrage (je suis bien obligé car j'ai un OS9.2 et un osX sur cette partition, et ensuite j'ai encore 2 OS8.6 qui traînent sur d'autres partitions&#8230


----------



## ccciolll (29 Novembre 2005)

Invité a dit:
			
		

> On dirait bien que tes barrettes ne sont pas compatibles entre elles. Elles ont les mêmes spécificités  ?



Non pas, c'est de la récup.

une 256 est un kingston pour G3
l'autre 256 en est une pour G4 selon l'autocollant dessus (cependant, elles ont les mêmes comportements)
et la 128 je sais plus.

Mais cela dit, si c'était un conflit ENTRE les barrettes, comment expliquer les 20 secondes de noir qd il n'y en à qu'une de posée ?


----------



## ccciolll (12 Mai 2006)

Bien, j'ai du nouveau sur ce sujet de noir au démarrage.

Depuis que la pile de mon mac est morte, il n'y a plus de noir au démarrage ! Il démarre à une vitesse "normale" pour un G3.

Tout porte à croire que c'était la présence de la pile qui posait ce problème.
Ensuite le pourquoi exact, je ne sais pas.

Du coup je sais pas quoi faire. Sans pile je suis obligé de remettre à l'ahuere à chaque fois, mais au prix de ce genre de pile (5 euros minimum, je crois) je ne sais pas si je vais en remettre une.


----------



## r e m y (12 Mai 2006)

Bon, cette histoire de pile d'alimentation dont l'absence supprime le problème, m'oriente vers une autre piste.... et si c'était la lecture de la PRam qui posait problème???

Essaie de zapper la PRam pour voir.... (POmme-Option-P-R maintenus lors du démarrage jusqu'à entendre 3 ou 4 bzzzoooonnnngggg! de démarrage)


----------



## MarcMame (12 Mai 2006)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> Essaie de zapper la PRam pour voir....


Faudrait d'abord qu'il mette une pile dans la machine pour que cette manip fasse effet..


----------



## judikael (13 Mai 2006)

ccciolll a dit:
			
		

> Bien, j'ai du nouveau sur ce sujet de noir au démarrage.
> 
> Depuis que la pile de mon mac est morte, il n'y a plus de noir au démarrage ! Il démarre à une vitesse "normale" pour un G3.
> 
> ...



Bonjour,
Essayes les bons freeware : DoktorKleanor, Onyx, etc...
Amicalement


----------



## ccciolll (15 Mai 2006)

judikael a dit:
			
		

> Onyx,




C'est pas un osX, c'est un 9.2

Et puis comme entre temps j'ai réinstallé un système neuf, je ne crois pas que ce soit un problème logiciel.

Enfin, la soltuion de démarrage sans PRam, je la garde de côté, le jour où je me déciderai à racheter une pile, je la testerai.


----------



## judikael (15 Mai 2006)

Bonjour,
Tu peux aussi voir si cela vient des extensions en les décochant puis redémarrage. Je me souviens que quand j'étais sous os 9, j'avais des problèmes venant de là mais je ne me souviens plus quelles extensions il fallait décocher. Mac osX 10.4 est beaucoup plus stable, ça vaut vraiment le coup d'y passer.
Amicalement


----------



## MarcMame (15 Mai 2006)

judikael a dit:
			
		

> Mac osX 10.4 est beaucoup plus stable, ça vaut vraiment le coup d'y passer.


Judikael : son Mac est un G3 beige @ 233MHz....


----------



## MarcMame (15 Mai 2006)

judikael a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux aussi voir si cela vient des extensions en les décochant puis redémarrage.


Psssssstt : 


			
				ccciolll a dit:
			
		

> Même chose en démarrage sans extensions.



Et si tu lisais les messages avant de répondre... Ne serait-ce que le premier tout au moins... :rateau:


----------



## ccciolll (16 Mai 2006)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Psssssstt :
> 
> 
> Et si tu lisais les messages avant de répondre... Ne serait-ce que le premier tout au moins...



Oah, soit pas trop dur avec lui, il essaye de m'aider.

Mais tu sais, j'ai réussi à installer osX10.2 sur mon G3 beige@233

Je dis bien INSTALLER, je dis pas que je l'utilise tous les jours

Tu peux vraiment pas faire quelque chose pour ton pull, là ?


----------



## MarcMame (16 Mai 2006)

ccciolll a dit:
			
		

> Mais tu sais, j'ai réussi à installer osX10.2 sur mon G3 beige@233
> Je dis bien INSTALLER, je dis pas que je l'utilise tous les jours


Oui mais là il te propose quand même d'investir 130 dans un logiciel que tu ne pourras pas installer...



> Tu peux vraiment pas faire quelque chose pour ton pull, là ?


Si si... Je compte le laver d'ici l'automne.


----------



## ccciolll (11 Octobre 2006)

Hello, je resort ce sujet de la naphtaline.

J'ai remis une pile, et en effet, depuis l'instant où j'ai fait ça, il prend encore un temps fou à démarrer.

Au début j'ai même cru que j'avais cassé la machine en manipulant les DD, j'avais oublié ce problème de temps de démarrage.

Pour la Pram, je l'ai déjà pas mal titillée il y a quelques jours quand il refusait de démarrer après install du nouveau DD, mais si je suis de bonne humeur, je referai un test.


----------

